# Review - Imp2 from Florida Forks



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

My newest commercial slingshot is the Imp2 from Florida Forks. 
Mine is red 1/2-inch HDPE featuring good router work that eliminates all the sharp corners and results in a very comfortable grip. 
I had three reasons for making this purchase:
1. Pocketable shooters make my world round. I can't seem to finish collecting them.
2. I wanted to support our fellow forum member
3. Florida Forks gives you the most slingshot for the fewest bucks, and I'm a notorious tightwad!
This shooter was $10 plus shipping, through Etsy.
Overall dimensions are 4-3/4 inches by 3-1/2 inches. It is a little bigger than my tiny Dankung Luck Ring shooter, but with nearly 2 inches of fork gap, even a mediocre shooter like me can shoot TTF. Like the Luck Rings, the "Pinky Hole" is really a "Ring Finger Hole." Combined with the Imp's choke grip, you get a very secure hold. 
The Imp2 has universal fork tips with nice grooves for both TTF and OTT setups.
Anyone looking for a small shooter, whether for EDC use, plinking or hunting, should definitely consider the Imp2.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you're having a good time !


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice review! Thank you Sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> Very nice review! Thank you Sir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great little shooter at a great price.

Thank you for making it available!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

treefork said:


> Looks like you're having a good time !


I'm living proof: hitting .500 is a great feeling!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the review. Good stuff to know. Keep havn fun!!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Compact so pocketble and inexpensive what more could you ask for. 
My kinda of slingshot


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually went on to check Etsy after reading this. Even with postage costs is a better price than local made ones. Very cool - like the minimal design. Also the video is great as it gives a much better idea of the frame than the photos on Etsy.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

romanljc said:


> Compact so pocketble and inexpensive what more could you ask for.
> My kinda of slingshot


 exactly!



mattwalt said:


> Actually went on to check Etsy after reading this. Even with postage costs is a better price than local made ones. Very cool - like the minimal design. Also the video is great as it gives a much better idea of the frame than the photos on Etsy.


. If shipping international... it's better to get multiples as the the price won't change much if at all for two,three or even 4 of these little guys.


----------

